# New Stage Craft Teacher!



## kristennagel1 (May 3, 2013)

Hello!
I have always been on CB, but now I've started posting! I am a brand new Stage Craft teacher at a brand new high school and am so excited! I have a BFA in Technical Theatre cannot wait to start this program!


----------



## DaveySimps (May 3, 2013)

Welcome! Thanks for getting around to participating in the forums. Best of luck to you with your new program!

~Dave


----------



## MPowers (May 4, 2013)

Congrats! I know you'll love it. I remember my first TD/Teaching job at a small college in Iowa back in 19#*, well, a "week" or so ago. One word of advice, remember that you are a teacher, not a class mate. Sometimes that gets difficult in our business, especially in your first job. Hope to see more posts from you now that you've broken the ice.


----------

